# TPF Photo Challenge -August '13 - "Selective Color"



## mishele

For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"Sele**ctive Color"*. Yes, you read that right!! Selective Color!! Everyone knows it's one of the taboos of photography. Let's see if you guys can use your imagination and come up with some creative new ways to explore this PP gem!! Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and get creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!! 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 









Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter,     though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the silly     thing is not eligible to win.
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month.
Themes     are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is an art    thing,  folks! Do what you think is right and run with it!
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.
Within     five days the images will be assembled for viewing and posted as a     display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be allowed to vote for     their favorite image. Polls will remain open for one full week.
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week.
In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner.
There     are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to change    that.  Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many moderators about this    as  humanly possible.
I like monkeys.
It     is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to accept or     reject any image submitted for any reason they deem appropriate.
All     images must not have been previously posted to TPF, and ideally   should   be taken during the challenge month. (The idea is to get folks   out and   thinking about new ways to shoot!)
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.
Images     can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels long on    their  long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 700 pixels.
Images     submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or indications    of  who the image belongs to. Watermarks, names and copyrights  embedded   in  IEXIF information, etc. count as identification and such  images  will  be  rejected.
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted.







>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "August '13 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it     into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when   photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded.   If the   form is not included in the submission email the photo will   not be   included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

*Good luck!! *


----------



## squirrels




----------



## leighthal

You have officially pushed us to the dark side mish!


----------



## EIngerson

Rule breaker!


----------



## Derrel

So, anybody got any great tutorials and tips on how to do selective color?


----------



## leeroix

Ha! really cool theme


----------



## terri

:cheer:


It's called the Photo _Challenge_ for a reason, people!   You're being challenged here - rise up!


----------



## amolitor

terri said:


> :cheer:
> 
> 
> It's called the Photo _Challenge_ for a reason, people!   You're being challenged here - rise up!



Rise up and overthrow the fascist moderator-dogs of selective color! It's the only way!


----------



## runnah

Next month, blown out HDR!


----------



## manny212

I smell something very fishy about this whole thing ! HAHAHAHAHA




4235_99360698798_5396169_n by mannyher1, on Flickr


----------



## wyogirl

I'm going to ask a dumb question.... here goes:
My copyright is in my iexif data.  If I process a photo in lightroom and then export it without Metadata... does that remove the iexif data?  Is it the same thing??


----------



## ronlane

Manny, that's way too fishy, it's more like this much fishy


----------



## manny212

ronlane said:


> Manny, that's way too fishy, it's more like this much fishy
> 
> View attachment 51637




Ron , That's definitely a keeper !!!!    Might become a fishy colored tread , HAHAHA


----------



## manaheim

omg... lol  someone kill me.


----------



## mishele

You love it!


----------



## Revan46

I might try this time, though it might be a little plain jane but I'll give it a shot, maybe see something around town that works


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW

I will now be going into witness protection as this theme may be my fault.........


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW

Vroom!!!!!

[URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/krontar/media/cashen5_zps7b3ab049.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## sm4him

(Sharon- sorry I edited your post to clean this thread up. - Manaheim)



mishele said:


> Images submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or indications of who the image belongs to. Watermarks, names and copyrights embedded in IEXIF information, etc. count as identification and such images will be rejected.


----------



## 11lisa11

I am very new here, and have never posted a single pic yet. Can anyone please tell how or where I put my photo to enter the challenge.


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW

11lisa11 said:


> I am very new here, and have never posted a single pic yet. Can anyone please tell how or where I put my photo to enter the challenge.



there is an email address listed in the first post along with the guidelines.


----------



## manaheim

I've cleaned this thread up.  I'd like to remind everyone this is all supposed to be friendly and fun.  If you can't say anything nice, please keep your comments to yourself.


----------



## mishele

BUMP!! Get out there and shoot!!
Here is an example of a selective color shot that works, IMHO. :mrgreen:
Yellow City - Taylorgraphix by #Notice-the-Color on deviantART


----------



## sm4him

manaheim said:


> I've cleaned this thread up.  I'd like to remind everyone this is all supposed to be friendly and fun.  If you can't say anything nice, please keep your comments to yourself.



And *I'd* like remind everyone that MY above post that was edited was at least friendly, if not all that fun. :lmao:
(No offense taken at editing my post, my bunny friend--I just don't want anyone to get the idea that it was MY post that was offensive or unfriendly. Cause we all know that I'm just NOT like that.  (At least, not that you'll ever see on the internetz...lol)


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> BUMP!! Get out there and shoot!!
> Here is an example of a selective color shot that works, IMHO. :mrgreen:
> Yellow City - Taylorgraphix by #Notice-the-Color on deviantART



Ooooohhhhh....trying to find a selective color photo that actually WORKS...now *that's* a thought. I was just gonna go with something so cheesy and horrible it might get humor votes.  Now I have to decide which way to play this... :lmao:


----------



## mishele

CRAZY! I KNOW! hehe


----------



## Apkoc

While being a newbie here, I humbly suggest everyone have a glass...and some bacon.


----------



## astroNikon

Noob here.  I'm going to give this a try.  I've never tried selective color.  I do have Lightroom though have barely used it.  I guess I have a few other programs too but don't use those either.  LOL

But I'm guessing the moderator wants a picture of a colored monkey (he says he likes monkeys).  So I'll have to take a picture of a monkey wearing a rainbow sweater.  I guess that will be my first attempted experiment.


----------



## mishele

Inspiration...

She Dreams of Flying (Selective Color) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Elevators - COLOR (Souvenir Foto School: Assignment IV) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## astroNikon

astroNikon said:


> Noob here.  I'm going to give this a try.  I've never tried selective color.  I do have Lightroom though have barely used it.  I guess I have a few other programs too but don't use those either.  LOL
> 
> But I'm guessing the moderator wants a picture of a colored monkey (he says he likes monkeys).  So I'll have to take a picture of a monkey wearing a rainbow sweater.  I guess that will be my first attempted experiment.



Ironically, I have a monkey with a rainbow sweater  
kids 'ya know 

just need a good composition to go along with the monkey.


----------



## mishele

It's the weekend!! Get your photography on!!
Powerful video w/ some selective color in it.


----------



## Edsport

Is it just one photo or can we send more than one?


----------



## astroNikon

That was fun to do, I'm not going to win anything but it was a fun learning experience.  I used my Adobe Lightroom more for that one photo than I have since I've owned it (since November 2012).  I've always hesitated shooting in RAW but I did for that.  I never really knew "post processing" or anything like that.  I used a simple Microsoft viewer.  I also found out my computer is woefully inadequate for post processing .. but that's not going to change anytime soon.


----------



## TobiasV

Included my 5c worth


----------



## astroNikon

TobiasV said:


> Included my 5c worth



well, I'd be a monkey's uncle .. That gives me ideas of some flower photography that I did a few weeks ago.


----------



## mishele

Edsport said:


> Is it just one photo or can we send more than one?


Just one photo per person. =) Looking forward to seeing what you come up with. =)


----------



## jonathantimar

I would very much like to participate in these challenges, but unfortunately so long as the requirement that my image "must bear no markings or indications    of  who the image belongs to" including EXIF information, I'll just have to sit them out.

IMO, this is an unreasonable requirement. In the world we live in, a watermark on the image is the BEAR MINIMUM for protecting it online. Photo Stealers


----------



## Edsport

Maybe you can leave a watermark but it don't have to be one that indicates who it belongs to...


----------



## sm4him

jonathantimar said:


> I would very much like to participate in these challenges, but unfortunately so long as the requirement that my image "must bear no markings or indications    of  who the image belongs to" including EXIF information, I'll just have to sit them out.
> 
> IMO, this is an unreasonable requirement. In the world we live in, a watermark on the image is the BEAR MINIMUM for protecting it online. Photo Stealers



The link wasn't really all that necessary to convince us that people steal photos online. Most of us here are QUITE well aware of it.  And it's certainly your right to decide not to participate in a GAME that requires the photo to have no identifying mark.

How ELSE do you propose we hold a photo contest where an *important* element is the anonymity? As it's currently set up, it ensures that people don't just vote for their favorite TPF personality, but rather for their favorite photo.

Besides, in case you haven't heard--watermarks and even EXIF data do little to keep people from stealing your photos. There is only ONE way to ensure your photos aren't stolen online; don't PUT them online.


----------



## manaheim

Sorry, have to do the watermark/exif rule to keep it fair and impartial.

We understand if you feel you cannot participate.


----------



## Murray Bloom

This one is selective color, really.

Concrete Plant:


----------



## HughGuessWho

sm4him said:


> The link wasn't really all that necessary to convince us that people steal photos online. Most of us here are QUITE well aware of it.  And it's certainly your right to decide not to participate in a GAME that requires the photo to have no identifying mark.
> 
> How ELSE do you propose we hold a photo contest where an *important* element is the anonymity? As it's currently set up, it ensures that people don't just vote for their favorite TPF personality, but rather for their favorite photo.
> 
> Besides, in case you haven't heard--watermarks and even EXIF data do little to keep people from stealing your photos. There is only ONE way to ensure your photos aren't stolen online; don't PUT them online.



Now, tell us how you REALLY think, Sharon. LOL


----------



## MariannaMills

Hi, I am new on this site...and I'll introduce myself properly on the introduction forum one day... 
I like using selective colors sometimes, to draw attention to the subject what made me to take the picture in the first place.


Christmas lights in Alicante/Spain


----------



## NickJ

TobiasV said:


> Included my 5c worth


Haha!  I think I took that same photo...


----------



## manaheim

I'd just like to point out that the second you post a picture HERE you can't use it in the contest anymore. :-(

Be sure to submit them, though!  Then we'll post 'em ALL and you can see them!


----------



## MariannaMills

manaheim said:


> I'd just like to point out that the second you post a picture HERE you can't use it in the contest anymore. :-(
> 
> Be sure to submit them, though! Then we'll post 'em ALL and you can see them!



Yay...thanks, but too late!! :blushing: I just read the contest rules again ..anyway, I still have a few more pictures which I still can enter. 
Actually, I'll might make a new image for the contest with selective colors.


----------



## mishele

Let's see it!!! Get inspired and get out there and shoot!! =) The weekend is almost here!


----------



## vintagesnaps

There was a point made a few posts back about watermarking - I can see where that wouldn't keep entries anonymous but would there maybe be a way to do some sort of generic TPF watermark for viewing and voting? then allow the photo that's selected as the winner be posted with the board member's own watermark if they'd like. Posting a photo without at least trying to prevent it from being stolen would feel to me like throwing my work away.


----------



## HughGuessWho

mishele said:


> Let's see it!!! Get inspired and get out there and shoot!! =) The weekend is almost here!



Damn, Mish, that Avatar it Hooooooottttttt!!!


----------



## Edsport

vintagesnaps said:


> There was a point made a few posts back about watermarking - I can see where that wouldn't keep entries anonymous but would there maybe be a way to do some sort of generic TPF watermark for viewing and voting? then allow the photo that's selected as the winner be posted with the board member's own watermark if they'd like. Posting a photo without at least trying to prevent it from being stolen would feel to me like throwing my work away.


The rule is "Images     submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or  indications    of  who the image belongs to. Watermarks, names and  copyrights  embedded   in  IEXIF information, etc. count as  identification and such  images  will  be  rejected."

so i'm assuming that you can watermark the photo but the watermark can't indicate who it belongs to. I may be wrong and maybe Mishelle can clear it up for us...


----------



## mishele

It would still identify him. He would be the only submission with a watermark.


----------



## NickJ

manaheim said:


> I'd just like to point out that the second you post a picture HERE you can't use it in the contest anymore. :-(
> 
> Be sure to submit them, though!  Then we'll post 'em ALL and you can see them!


+1 to that...  I cannot win anyway, so that is just for your eye pieces.


----------



## sm4him

vintagesnaps said:


> There was a point made a few posts back about watermarking - I can see where that wouldn't keep entries anonymous but would there maybe be a way to do some sort of generic TPF watermark for viewing and voting? then allow the photo that's selected as the winner be posted with the board member's own watermark if they'd like. Posting a photo without at least trying to prevent it from being stolen would feel to me like throwing my work away.



Personally, I think that'd be a lot of trouble for no real reason with this challenge. All images have to be 500k or smaller and a maximum of 700px on the long side: It's not like anybody is going to be able to steal those and make a full-page print ad or anything with it!


----------



## astroNikon

One thing I forgot to check when I exported out of Lightroom was whether all data was removed ... back to the computer.


----------



## manaheim

astroNikon said:


> One thing I forgot to check when I exported out of Lightroom was whether all data was removed ... back to the computer.



You can just resubmit. 

Btw again a reminder that you need to email the submission.  Posting it here disqualifies the entry.


----------

